# Night Lords Chaos Lord Painting Ideas?



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Hi guys, I have a problem...

I have started a Night Lords army for a friendly tournament. As such I have taken a Lord with wings and daemon weapon! I have converted the model and undercoated it, but I am not stuck. Have a look...




























Obviously it is Astorath the Grim with gargoyle wings.

My problem is with the army being Night Lords (Mainly dark blue), This guys armour is designed to look like skinless muscle. I think the model is perfect for the army, I am just stuck on a paint job.

Any ideas?


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I think it will look fine if you do the muscle in blues. I would use a very dark blue/black and highlight with lighter and lighter shades of blues until you finally reach pure white. If you do your Nightlords with the lightning coruscating down the armor he will match them quite nicely I would imagine and still stand out in a good way.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

awesome conversion!...gargoyle wings are <3 for Night Lords!...id go with "Midnight Clad" as well...maybe even black armor with dark to medium highlights...some lightning on smooth surfaces..not too much, a few bolts here and there and you got yourself a fluffy lord!...Ave Dominus Nox!

k:..+rep


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

im currently making a NL CSM squad (using the NL upgrade pack & "lord" as a sargent) & since i cant paint lightning to save my life, im just making them dark blue (regal blue GW paint) over a black basecoat with silver trim work. it works nicely.

the only mention id give about your conversion is to remove the jump pack, since wings replace the jump pack (yet you can still ride in rhinos


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

This will be interesting to see how it turns out!


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

Fallen said:


> im currently making a NL CSM squad (using the NL upgrade pack & "lord" as a sargent) & since i cant paint lightning to save my life, im just making them dark blue (regal blue GW paint) over a black basecoat with silver trim work. it works nicely.


Try this...










My daemon prince

Get a really small brush (i.e. 10/0) first paint the lightning ice blue, and then fill the middle (making sure to leave some blue around the outside) skull white.

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. Is everyone of the mind that even attempting to go in a red direction would be a bad idea?


----------

